# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Wishing all to be safe wherever you are with Hurricane Michael!

## stbartshopper

Apparently this is the worse storm to hit the Panhandle in over 100 years!

----------


## amyb

Stay safe and keep as dry as you can!  You will be in our prayers.

----------


## Blooming Magnolia

> Stay safe and keep as dry as you can!  You will be in our prayers.



Thanks so much We are in our beach front condo in Orange Beach Ala.  We were worried but only got large waves and small amount of rain.  Panama City didn't fare as well

----------


## NancySC

Bluffton, SC, next to Hilton Head I, windy, some rain, last nite hours of tornado warnings.  Talmadge Bridge to Savannah closed b/c hi winds, hi bridge.  Today gray, breezy, no rain predicted.  All is good in our part of lower SC. Tragic the pix of FL panhandle, sad for the residents affected.

----------


## stbartshopper

Looks like the worst of the storm is over but the destruction looks horrific! It seems each year brings on more severe storms!

----------


## BND

Does anyone know how Rosemary Beach fared?

----------

